# Coil Empire - Juice Reviews



## Michaelsa (24/11/16)

*Coil Empire - Raspberry Slushee*




Recently I got a bottle of this sweet nectar from Mr Coil Empire @Yusuf Cape Vaper
I will be honest. For the price it is being sold at, I had medium hopes for it.
But by god.
I have found my new holy water.


I have been using it in my serpent 22mm with a spaced 3mm 7 wrap 24"

The first flavour which hits you is a sweet fructose dose of succulent spring raspberry, near creamy in it's taste, however not in the desert sense. It is such as fresh and moist raspberry taste. It then sits on the tongue like a raspberry sparkle (The sweet) would. Before turning to mix with crushed ice as if it were a cocktail. Not an intense menthol, however enough to refresh, it is the perfect amount to add refreshment to the perfect summer's day.



Profiles:
-Raspberry
-Menthol
-Some fruit taste i am unable to place.



Conclusion:
BLOODY HELL
The slushee for meeeee 
Can highly recommend this to all.


Pairs perfectly with the South African Sun

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stosta (25/11/16)

This sounds delicious! Thanks @Michaelsa !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/16)

Awesome review. This is currently my adv. Honestly I've hated menthols throughout my vaping journey but somehow I have gone through 250ml of this juice already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/11/16)

Stosta said:


> This sounds delicious! Thanks @Michaelsa !


Knew this would draw your attention too, just cant resist these fruity menthols

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (25/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> Knew this would draw your attention too, just cant resist these fruity menthols


Haha!

Stosta says, "What are you vaping?"
Bob replies, "Well it's a creamy..."







Fruity menthols for life!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie (25/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha!
> 
> Stosta says, "What are you vaping?"
> Bob replies, "Well it's a creamy..."
> ...


Haha love it! And fully agree with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (25/11/16)

Where can I get some? It sounds darn tasty.

I too really like me some fruity menthol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (25/11/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Where can I get some? It sounds darn tasty.
> 
> I too really like me some fruity menthol!


Here you go sir  
https://www.facebook.com/CoilempireZA/?fref=ts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/16)

Thanks for the review @Michaelsa 
I have added the juice name to the top of your OP and renamed the thread using the manufacturer name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michaelsa (27/11/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Michaelsa
> I have added the juice name to the top of your OP and renamed the thread using the manufacturer name.


Much appreciated @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapeandacrepe (16/2/17)

(not sure if I'm posting in the right place).






Vape Gear used:
iJoy Tornado Nano RTA with Dual-coil SS 24g 3mm 0.25ohm @ 55w
Wismec RX 2/3 200w

Product: Coil Empire - Bikini Bottom
Nic: 3mg

Picked up a bottle of this new local flavour from Coil Empire - Bikini Bottom recently. It's a pineapple flavour (no shit). Really impressed with this juice! The pineapple isn't overpowering, nice level of sweetness, very clean and smooth juice (no bitter or crappy after-taste that I get with a lot of juices, a big thing for me), I've destroyed about 3ml as I've been typing this . Highly recommended!

Only R180 for 50ml through their facebook page as well, it's a steal for this quality.
https://www.facebook.com/CoilempireZA/

If you're into menthol juices, give Raspberry Slushee and their others a go (not my thing) but heard many raves.

Very keen to see what comes from these guys in the future.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (16/2/17)

Thanks for sharing your views @vapeandacrepe
This is the right place


----------



## Vitblitz (16/2/17)

Thanks for the review. awesome #handcheck i'm keen to try it as I havent enjoyed any menthol so far.


----------

